# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الهلال هو السلطة العليا بالبلاد

## ابواسراء

*الهلال هو السلطة العليا بالبلاد
نعم هو السلطة العليا ولايستطيع احدهم محاكمته او محاكمة احد ادارييه مهما فعل من قبل كسر الهلال اوامر سلطات وزارة الصحة التى اصدرت منشورا بعدم اللعب عصرا قبل الساعة الخامسة مساء نسبة لارتفاع درجة الحرارة وتفشى الحمى الشوكية (السحاييه )ولكن للهلال سلطة غير فعندما انهزم من الترجى بخماسية فى تونس اراد الانتقام من الترجى واعلن عن مباراته معه الثانية ظهرا مكسرا قرار وزارة الصحة وصمت الجميع .
ذكر الهلال انه اعار لاعبه البرازيلى لاحد الفرق النيجريية وعندما اشتكاه احد الفرق وتمت مخاطبة الاتحاد النيجريي جاءت الاجابة قوية ان لايوجد فى نيجريا كلها لاعب برازيلى وسكت شداد وخبا  رد الاتحاد النيجريي وفضحه مزمل وتحداه ولكنه سكت .ورفض الهلال اوامر شداد فى عهده قبل معتصم جعفر اصدر شداد بان لايشارك اكتر من اجنبيين مع اي فريق فى الدورى ولكن صلاح ادريس رفض وقال سيلعب العدد الذى يريده وعندما رفض الاتحاد تسليمهم بطاقات الاجانب رفض الهلال اللعب ضد نيل الحصاحيصا وقال صلاح ادريس فاليذهب شداد للحصاحيصا ويلعب بديلا للهلال ورقم ذلك اعيدت له المباراة وكرر رفض اللعب ضد هلال بورسودان وبدون سبب واضح واعيدت لهم المباراة وانسحب عدة مرات من نهايي كاس السودان ولم يعاقبه احد وانسحب من ثلاث مباريات فى الدورى فى شكوى لاتخصه ولم يتم عقابه وانسحب مرتين من سيكافا لاسباب تافهة ولم يعاقبه احد وحطم جمهوره استاد المريخ ولم يعاقبه احد وضرب رئيسه الحكم الجزايرى بين شوطي المبارا ولم يعاقبه احد وهرب لاعب من المريخ للمغرب وسجله رجالة كده ولم يعاقبه احد والان اصبح يتحكم فى قرارات الحكام لمباريات الفرق الاخرى ويجبر لجان الاتحاد الزرقاء لمعاقبة لاعبى المريخ فى مباراة دورية عادية اتخذ فيها الحكم قراره بالكروت الصفراء للغربال وبكرى ولكن للهلال راي اخر وسحبوا جنسية باسكال وسعت اللجان الزرقاء بنفسها واستطاعت سحب ثلاث نقاط من المريخ ظلما وعدوانا واليوم ظهرت كارثة كبرى لو تم السكوت عليها فعلى الكرة السودانية السلام خفافيش الجوازات والهجرة الزرق استطاعوا سحب جنسية افضل اتنين من لاعبى التبلدى وحدث ذلك فى هذا اليوم الجمعة بايقاف الثنائى عن اللعب اليوم ضد سيد الاتحاد حتى يخرج فايزا وبعدين يتم التصحيح ولو سكت هارون وسكتت ادارة المريخ فمنذ الان سلموا كاس الدو رى للهلال وبطلوا اللعب فى دورى موجه بقوة عين
                        	*

----------

